# Plans for nautical compass?



## nogravity (Jul 22, 2009)

something along the lines of this. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you looking for various designs for a compass rose? I doubt you really want to make a compass.

Google COMPASS ROSE and you will get a large variety of possible designs.

George


----------



## nogravity (Jul 22, 2009)

You're right i apologize for not being more specific. I am looking to make the rose only.


----------

